# skin tag removal



## Michaelarjunan

Example: 16 skin tags removed. As per cpt guidelines, 11200 is assigned for first 15 lesions. Can we still assign 11201 for the 16th lesion? 

Please clarify code assignment for 19 lesions, 27 lesions, 32 lesions, 44 lesions.

Please clarify the language used in 11201 - "or part thereof". Does this mean half or the numbers ranging within the half of the lesions in the primary code?


----------



## AprilSueMadison

16 skin tags
11200, 11201

19 skin tags
11200, 11201

27 skin tags
11200, 11201x2

32 skin tags
11200, 11200x2

44 skin tags
11200, 11200x3

I believe the "or part thereof" refers to the lesion.


----------



## Michaelarjunan

*Skin tag removal.*

Hi Aprilsue:

Thanks for the reply. But I need still clarity on the terminology "or part thereof". we are asking this query with respect to CPC Examination to be held in October 21 2012.

11201 - refers to each additional 10 lesions or part thereof ......

Please throw some light on the term "OR PART THEREOF".

thanks.

MichaelArjunan.


----------



## mitchellde

any part thereof means any part of the additional 10, 1 more that the 11200 is part of the additional 10.  This was clarified in the CPT changes book.


----------



## amberncrowley

aprilsue said:


> 16 skin tags
> 11200, 11201
> 
> 19 skin tags
> 11200, 11201
> 
> 27 skin tags
> 11200, 11201x2
> 
> 32 skin tags
> 11200, 11200x2
> 
> 44 skin tags
> 11200, 11200x3
> 
> I believe the "or part thereof" refers to the lesion.





This is VERY helpful! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## Michaelarjunan

Thanks for the reply.

27 skin tags
11200, 11201x2

32 skin tags
11200, 11201x2

44 skin tags
11200, 11201x3

Note: Add-on code is the 11201 and not 11200.


----------



## Texascoder64

Regarding skin tag removal is anyone having trouble with insurance paying for these codes?


----------



## mitchellde

most payers do consider skin tag removal a cosmetic procedure.  what does your denial state.


----------



## Texascoder64

I do not have an actual denial - my drs just have not charged any of these  codes yet.  They are telling me to bill a destruction code of a benign lesion and I do not feel that is appropriate for scissor snip.  Feedback is appreciated.


----------



## mitchellde

it depends on if you have a path report that states they are in fact benign.  Many times when a patient has several skin tags the provider will send a few for path just to be sure, IF this has been performed in the past and the provider references the past path result then you could code it as a destruction of  benign lesion.  However if they are just bothersome or unsightly and are described as skin tags then you have no choice in the codes you will use.  You will need the patient to sign an ABN prior to the destruction so that you can bill the patient.


----------



## Texascoder64

Thank you that is very helpful.


----------



## KESHA012

*Urology and skin tags*

Please help me with this

Physician states stomal revision for stomal stenosis, excision of skin tags on her abdominal wall, cystoscope, exam under anethesia....my question is do i jsut code the scope


----------

